# grain free dog treat recipes?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone have any good recipes? buying the grain free treats is so expensive that there has to be a cheaper way.
something with Peanutbutter would be nice 

thanx!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You can find potato flour and starch pretty easyily these days. I would subsitute the wheat flour for that.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are all grains out?
Have you tried dehydrated meats - homemade jerky?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

yes, all grains have to be out. We are dealing with some serious ear infection issues and recently switched to a grain free food. I want to keep the ingrediant list as simple as possible so his ears can finaly heal.

I have not made homemade jerky, can I do it in the oven?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I've made this one before, using The Honest Kitchen Embark formula which is grain free! Seemed to be a hit with mine, but then again, most treats are lol

*Banana Pup Cakes *



*Ingredients*
• 3 cups Embark  
• ½ cup almond meal 
• 1/4 cup sesame seeds 
• 2 eggs 
• 1 cup cold water 
• 2 tbspn honey, nectar or molasses 
• 2 bananas, mashed. *

Optional:*
• Plain yogurt topping or cottage cheese. 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Pre-grease a 12 muffin, muffin pan (you can use *butter* or *vegetable oi*l). 
Combine in a bowl the *Embark* and the *almond meal* and sift together. Mix in the sesame seeds. 
In a separate bowl whisk the *eggs* together at high speed for 3 minutes. Gradually add in *honey* and *water*. 
Reduce the speed to low and add in the dry mixture cup by cup. Fold in chopped bananas. 

Bake in oven for 25 minutes, until you can insert a toothpick and it comes out clean. 

Let cool on a rack for 10 minutes.

Top with plain yogurt or cottage cheese if you'd like.

Serve 'em up - and feel ever so popular!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe there are some various grain free recipes on www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a dehydrator to make high quality, affordable treats. I think it was like $30-40.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you for the suggestions!


----------

